# NorthWestern of PA.



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Been very cold over the weekend. Temps below 0 Deg. F.
Little warmer today above 0 BUT under 10 deg F.
 for a warm up. 
TOO COLD TO SNOW HERE! Haven't seen snow sence Friday afternoon.


----------



## beaugross (Jan 5, 2010)

you got that right!! i got up sunday morning to go for drill weekend over in ridgeway...started my truck up around 5 am and the thermometer said -14. warmed up though...was suppose over night...there isnt much sitting on the truck though...radar isnt showing much either....what a buzz kill


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Small heat wave...
Today 
Snow showers likely...mainly in the morning. Total snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches. Highs in the mid 20s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent. 
Tonight 
Cloudy. A chance of snow showers...mainly in the evening. Lows around 15. West winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent. 
Wednesday 
Mostly cloudy in the morning...then becoming partly sunny. Highs in the upper 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Wednesday Night 
Partly cloudy. Lows around 20. West winds 5 to 10 mph. 
Thursday 
Sunny. Highs in the mid 30s. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph. 
Thursday Night 
Partly cloudy in the evening...then becoming mostly cloudy. Lows in the mid 20s. 
Friday 
Mostly cloudy in the morning...then becoming partly sunny. Highs in the upper 30s. 
Friday Night 
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the mid 20s. 
Saturday 
Partly sunny. Highs in the mid 30s. 
Saturday Night 
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Sunday 
Partly sunny with a chance of rain or snow. Highs in the mid 30s. Chance of precipitation 30 percent. 
Sunday Night 
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Martin Luther King Jr Day 
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 30s.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

HO NO! NOT WHEN PLOW IS IN THE SHOP!

This one is from the weather channel
A Combination Of Freezing Rain And Snow Is Expected Especially In
The Afternoon And Evening Hours With A Change Over To Snow After
Midnight Into The Early Morning Hours. Up To Two Tenths Of An Inch
Of Ice Is Possible With Snowfall Of 4 To 5 Inches. Temperatures
Will Be Dropping Below Freezing After Midnight And Cause Very
Hazardous Conditions On The Roadways

This one is from the weather bug:
Mckean-Potter-Elk-Cameron-Northern Clinton-Clearfield-
Northern Centre-Tioga-Northern Lycoming-Sullivan-... 
Winter Weather Advisory Now In Effect From 10 AM This Morning
To 5 AM EST Monday... 
The Winter Weather Advisory Is Now In Effect From 10 AM This
Morning To 5 AM EST Monday. 
A Steady... Cold Rain Will Spread Into The Area Late This Morning.
A Brief Period Of Freezing Rain Is Possible At The Onset Of The
Precipitation. The Rain Will Change To Wet Snow This Afternoon And
Continue Through This Evening.
Any Ice Accumulations Late This Morning Into Early This Afternoon
Will Be Light. However... It Takes Only A Small Amount Of Freezing
Rain To Make Travel Dangerous.
Snow Accumulations By Late Tonight Will Likely Range From 2 To 4
Inches... With As Much As 5 Or 6 Inches Possible Across The Highest
Elevations To The Northeast Of Williamsport.
Precautionary/Preparedness Actions... 
A Winter Weather Advisory Means That Periods Of Snow... Sleet... Or
Freezing Rain Will Cause Travel Difficulties. Be Prepared For
Slippery Roads And Limited Visibilities... And Use Caution While
Driving. Motorists Should Be Especially Cautious On Bridges And
Overpasses... Where Slippery Spots Develop First.

This see which one is right?
*Good thing NO ONES PREPAID, OR NO ONES MONTHLY, OR SEASONAL! Just maybe if people starts to pay there bill in full I may get the truck back faster! CAN NOT GET IT BACK UNTIL THE REPAIRS BILLS ARE PAID-IN-FULL. I was saving someone 45% less & DO THE COMPLETE JOB what other company charges! Other company was only doing 1 push for $68.90 took like 3 miutes & the job was not completed. I HAVE TO FINISH HER WITH HER SNOW BLOWER!*


----------

